# little jigging fun



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Left out of destin friday morning around 7 and headed out to mingo ridge. Caught a Blackfin on the press to test and 3 more followed ended up with 4 Blackfin all between 15 and 18# and 2 AJ's biggest was just under 40" could have kept a lot more but there was only 2 of us. It was a great day and I am sure that I got another fisherman hooked.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like you had a good day. Now you'll have to keep it up to keep the newbie hooked! How deep where the Blackfin? Good to see they're still around. Thanks for the report.

Skip


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

I caught all of them in right around 300'


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome catch.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE FISH!! THEM BF SURE ARE GOOD CANNED.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice!!! Can't wait to get the "Pass Time" back and get back out to the ridge myself.


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

Man I love them BFT nice catch!!! Can't wait to get back out there.


----------



## eaglespc (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice catch...what kind of set-up did you use for the Tunas?


----------



## dantheman (Jan 17, 2008)

nice Catch :bowdown and a good report, thanks


----------



## boat-doc (Aug 22, 2009)

'Pass Time' out of commission?


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

We caught all of them using diamond jigs


----------

